
Microsoft exec admits Windows Phone was response to Apple's iPhone - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/01/07/microsoft_exec_admits_windows_phone_was_response_to_apples_iphone.html
======
herval
Is there really any shame on admitting that?

~~~
jinushaun
No. Everything after 2007 was a response to the iPhone. MS is in good (?)
company.

~~~
herval
except many of them (hello, Samsung) won't ever admit it :)

